# New Website -- J.G. Vos



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 31, 2007)

There is a new website about J.G. Vos: 

http://www.bluebanner.org/


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 23, 2007)

Crown & Covenant anticipates that J.G. Vos' study on Romans will be published near the end of this year. After that, they plan to publish his work on Revelation.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 23, 2007)

Is he related to the other Vos?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 23, 2007)

Bladestunner316 said:


> Is he related to the other Vos?



J.G. Vos is the son of Geerhardus Vos. You can read J.G.'s bio here and Geerhardus' here.


----------



## Scott (Feb 23, 2007)

J.G's commentary on the Larger Catechism is very good.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Andrew!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 26, 2007)

Geerhardus and J.G. Vos were descended from French Huguenots. The excerpt below is taken from _The Mosaic Origin of the Pentateuchal Codes_ (1886):



> The author of the following treatise is descended from the French Huguenots. The original name of the family was Vossé, and his ancestors were among the refugees who emigrated to Holland after the revocation of the Edict of Nantes.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 31, 2007)

J.G. Vos' tract _Ashamed of the Tents of Shem?: The Semitic Roots of Christian Worship_ is available online here.


----------



## toddpedlar (May 31, 2007)

Scott said:


> J.G's commentary on the Larger Catechism is very good.



I'll second that remark - it is an extremely useful resource for teaching through the WLC.


----------

